# Women and hairstyles for ambulance interview



## highvelocity84 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey everyone!
I have an interview with an ambulance agency next week.  What's the best way for a woman to wear her hair?  My hair has black on top & red/brown underneath (that's not crazy looking).

I'm already wearing a black suit jacket w/matching pants and a white blouse underneath. How much do I have to look like I play with the big boys?


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 1, 2009)

When I interviewed I wore my hair down but straightened (my hair is very very curly).  It all depends on how business like you want to look.  I also wore a pants suit.  If your hair is completely unruly like mine tends to be pulled back into a bun is always a good option too.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 2, 2009)

I wore a pants suit with my hair down.  On the job, hair's back into a pony tail  (high if I'm attending, low if I'm driving, because the high pony tail tends to affect the way I sit when I drive, and that gets uncomfortable).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 2, 2009)

As one that interviews, I can say as long as it is clean and appears styled it's okay with me. Now, I will be discouraged if it is very multicolored such as purple, green, etc.. one can forget about it. 

Also, if you have tattoos on the neck, facial piercings (nose, tongue, eyebrow) better learn to leave them out as well. 

R/r 911


----------



## Double-E (Jul 2, 2009)

something like this should be perfectly acceptable


----------



## 8jimi8 (Jul 2, 2009)

that is the best freaking mullet i have *EVAR* seen.


Best mullet EVAR.


:mullet headbang:


----------



## WannaBeFlight (Jul 2, 2009)

I second that!!! AWESOME!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 2, 2009)

Whatever you do with your hair, make it look natural, and make it look clean.  And keep your hair out of your eyes. 

EMS interviews are just like any other interview. They are looking for an adult who can dress themselves appropriately and look professional and like an adult, not a rebellious teenager. 

To both of mine I wore my hair down and straight.


----------



## atropine (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it depends who you are interviewing for, I know some privates around my area that will take you if you got a pulse, and then there are the FD's who are very picky on who they hire, your best bet is to keep your hair all one color and natural looking.


----------



## highvelocity84 (Jul 2, 2009)

I definitely would have my hair up on the job! No questions asked! 

I'm just not sure how "masculine" I have to look.

If anyone has seen the "Peek-a-Boo" look people do now, that's what I have.
Here's a link to the hairstyle:
http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections/summer8.jpg

No, the person in the picture is NOT me and my hair color is black w/reddish brown underneath.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 2, 2009)

highvelocity84 said:


> I definitely would have my hair up on the job! No questions asked!
> 
> I'm just not sure how "masculine" I have to look.
> 
> ...



Who said you have to look masculine? That hair style doesn't look very interview appropriate. People think hair in their face is cute, it really isn't, it makes you look like you lack confidence and are trying to hide your face.


----------



## highvelocity84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Who said you have to look masculine? That hair style doesn't look very interview appropriate. People think hair in their face is cute, it really isn't, it makes you look like you lack confidence and are trying to hide your face.



That's why I was asking what I should do with my hair.

Actually when the hair is curled at the ends slightly, it actually looks pretty good.
My hair isn't in my face that much.  It's only the front bang that I have.  Otherwise it's not in my face.

Do you recommend a braid?  a low bun with my front bang bobbi-pinned to the side.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 2, 2009)

Braid or low bun are a good option for both interviewing and when you go to work.  My hair is just past my shoulders and as soon as that first tone of the day drops its put up and out of my face, unfortunately its still growing out its layers and tends to fall in my face every now and then but its ok since I use my sunglasses as a headband.


----------



## highvelocity84 (Jul 2, 2009)

What about half up, half down?

My hair & side bang would be out of my face.

I don't think I have that much hair on the bottom half of my head to get a bun to stay in...unless I use a scrunchie to secure it.



Medic744 said:


> Braid or low bun are a good option for both interviewing and when you go to work.  My hair is just past my shoulders and as soon as that first tone of the day drops its put up and out of my face, unfortunately its still growing out its layers and tends to fall in my face every now and then but its ok since I use my sunglasses as a headband.


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude. I'm so totally lost. All these fancy girl words. 

I have black hair, with long bangs down to my lips (because I'm lazy and haven't had a haircut or trim since Feb). On the job I just pull my hair back in a pony tail and pull my bangs out of my face with a dark navy blue Goody Stayput headband that matches my EMT pants.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 2, 2009)

highvelocity84 said:


> If anyone has seen the "Peek-a-Boo" look people do now, that's what I have.
> Here's a link to the hairstyle:
> http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections/summer8.jpg



I think I speak for all guys on this forum when I say;

"The heck?  A website to find haircuts?"


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 3, 2009)

highvelocity, you do NOT have to look masculine.  For the interview, keep the hair out of your face.  For work, whatever you have to do to keep it back and out of the way.  That's it.  If you try to go masculine, well, the guys may brand you as a witch, and the girls may label you as something that was originally meant to hold water back.


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 3, 2009)

For my interview, I had my hair down.  It currently isn't long enough to put in a ponytail, but I do pull the sides back while at work.  I think as long as your hair is neat, clean, and not styled so it looks over the top, you will be fine.  Like previously mentioned, treat it like an interview for any other type of job - you want to have a professional looking appearance.


----------

